# Stuhrling & Gigandet watches



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Good afternoon

I was looking at buying a dive watch from one of these two brands as they seem to offer some nice pieces for the money. I think they are both using generic Miyota movements so I wanted to know if anyone has owned one or has some thoughts on the quality. I have seen a few Stuhrlings on the forum but no Gigandets.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2015)

i had a Stuhrling, i returned it as it was poop and Gigandet are pushed as related to Brietling which i think is wishfull thinking IMO, i think for the money you can do a lot better IMO


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Bruce said:


> i had a Stuhrling, i returned it as it was poop and Gigandet are pushed as related to Brietling which i think is wishfull thinking IMO, i think for the money you can do a lot better IMO


Thanks for the info mate


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I don't know what the quality is like but they are cheap and I really like these :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gigandet-SPEED-TIMER-Herren-Chronograph-mit-Datumsanzeige-Lederarmband-G7-008-/331467226270?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4d2cfc7c9e


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Roy said:


> I don't know what the quality is like but they are cheap and I really like these :
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gigandet-SPEED-TIMER-Herren-Chronograph-mit-Datumsanzeige-Lederarmband-G7-008-/331467226270?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4d2cfc7c9e


That does look nice. I`ve been looking at the Yacht-Master I homage, for the price and movement it seems ok


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Steer clear of Stuhrling, I fell into the trap as well. There is a reason they are cheap: They are shi  Not very good.

Mine stopped within a month, I tried to return it but they didn't want to know. Contemplated getting it sorted myself through my watchmaker, but he laughed at me and advised (in his professional capacity) that it needed binning, not fixing.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Just looked in to the Gigandet/Breitling "link". That alone has put me off ever owning one; utter tosh.

Wakmann (another one people try to pretend is a Breitling spin-off) was a German watchmaker and dealer in New York. he specialised in pilot and military watches and some are really nice watches actually. Anyway, he was the first dealer to introduce Breitling to North America and did some sort of deal where his name appeared on some of the dials. i.e. Breitling presented by Wakmann.

It appears Gigandet, in its original incarnation as a quality watch house, had a similar deal.

Gigandet went tits-up 30-odd years ago, but someone bought the name in 2011 and stuck it on some cheap generic watches and is now trying to link into that Breitling heritage. Horrible. Just horrible.

It's like me trying to sell a Rotary as having links to Rolex simply because I have them both in my shop window.


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I will stay clear haha


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> Just looked in to the Gigandet/Breitling "link". That alone has put me off ever owning one; utter tosh.
> 
> Wakmann (another one people try to pretend is a Breitling spin-off) was a German watchmaker and dealer in New York. he specialised in pilot and military watches and some are really nice watches actually. Anyway, he was the first dealer to introduce Breitling to North America and did some sort of deal where his name appeared on some of the dials. i.e. Breitling presented by Wakmann.
> 
> ...


thats what i had read but couldn't remember the details, its a bit like the Secura Brietling link a bit weak at best as i don't think there was any "cross pollination"


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Roy said:


> I don't know what the quality is like but they are cheap and I really like these :
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gigandet-SPEED-TIMER-Herren-Chronograph-mit-Datumsanzeige-Lederarmband-G7-008-/331467226270?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4d2cfc7c9e


Roy you could build a much better Watch I am sure.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

http://

Welli have had 3 Giganted and are reliable as far as i,m concerned no trouble at allin the 2 years i have had mine H


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Very interesting. I was looking at Gigandet watches with a view to researching and writing a topic but I now think I will refrain from doing so. It doesn't sound like this brand is really one to go for.


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

> Very interesting. I was looking at Gigandet watches with a view to researching and writing a topic but I now think I will refrain from doing so. It doesn't sound like this brand is really one to go for.


But GoingGooey is? lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2015)

taffyman said:


> http://
> 
> Welli have had 3 Giganted and are reliable as far as i,m concerned no trouble at allin the 2 years i have had mine H


i think they have made some interesting watches and i cant comment on the quality, but i am sure they produce some perfectly good watches, its just when exaggerated claims are made to try and improve their public awareness they lose a lot of credibility IMO, what is wrong with just being a make in its own right? i do like the look of some of their chronographs, quite vintage looking, but i am put off forever by the Brietling claims :sad:


----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

I've had a couple of Gigandet watches and if you ignore the dodgy history they are actually decent watches for the money.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear mexico75, I take your point but have to reject it immediately because of the nature of my topic about GoGoey. Please understand, as I am sure other members do, that I write about all sorts of brands at all levels of the watch market, and I did not pretend that GoGoey was a classy or collector's watch brand. Indeed, GoGoey is a cheap bit of fashion fun, that makes no pretensions otherwise, and as such it deserves to be written about and placed exactly where it belongs. That is not to decry the brand, just to enjoy it for what it is.

I am not attacking Gigandet as a brand but merely assessing its interest to me as a writer on watches, and that interest was reduced by the paucity of heritage and the false nature of the Breitling link in what is meant to be a serious watch brand. My prerogative to write about whichever watch brands I consider interesting is only matched by the prerogative of others to assess watch brands, such as Gigandet, differently. We can all have our say. :smile:


----------



## Rustynuts (Jan 5, 2016)

I received the Gigandet Sea Ground Auto G2-002 in black/silver, and I have to say that for my £140, it looks and feels very well made and finished. It also comes with the Seiko NH35 (hacking) movement, which will ought to be a workhorse movement certainly up to ETA standards. I bought the watch to wear on those occasions when I don't want to be sporting expensive hardware on my wrist, and so far the only problem may be with the bracelet. Having left the watch with the local jeweller to have some links removed, they told me they would probably only be able to take out 3 links, which may or maybe not sufficient. It would be a pity to lose the bracelet, as it seems to be quite well made, with solid links albeit secured by pins, as you would expect for the price. the bezel is nice with only a little play, and the crown, to my mind, often a weak point on cheap watches, seems fine. Having handled the watch, I'm a little surprised by the negative comments here; a Sub it aint, but there are far worse on the market.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Rustynuts said:


> I received the Gigandet Sea Ground Auto G2-002 in black/silver, and I have to say that for my £140, it looks and feels very well made and finished. It also comes with the Seiko NH35 (hacking) movement, which will ought to be a workhorse movement certainly up to ETA standards. I bought the watch to wear on those occasions when I don't want to be sporting expensive hardware on my wrist, and so far the only problem may be with the bracelet. Having left the watch with the local jeweller to have some links removed, they told me they would probably only be able to take out 3 links, which may or maybe not sufficient. It would be a pity to lose the bracelet, as it seems to be quite well made, with solid links albeit secured by pins, as you would expect for the price. the bezel is nice with only a little play, and the crown, to my mind, often a weak point on cheap watches, seems fine. Having handled the watch, I'm a little surprised by the negative comments here; a Sub it aint, but there are far worse on the market.


 Wow digging this one out of the grave huh?

I wouldn't call any base Seiko movement "up to ETA standards". As the given variances for time keeping is very different, on paper, between the entirety of each line. Still, I can't completely knock any Seiko movement, even though I want to. They are proven workhorses and do it without need of much to any maintenance.

I've heard good things about Gigandet, other than the name itself, which should never be uttered aloud in sophisticated company. Stupidest name I've ever heard with very few exceptions.

Stuhrling I've never personally owned and only heard and read very mixed views on. I think they make some real junk and some decent junk.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Stuhrling are mediocre at best and seem to have decided to put their prices up lately. I've had a couple and they are in a drawer somewhere


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm not sure why Gigandet and Stuhrling ?.....as mentioned above the sea ground auto is a pretty nice watch, I think any model Gigandet do is better than anything Stuhrling have, Stuhrling try and impress with a ridiculously huge box,

If a Sea ground auto can be found for around £100 you wouldnt have done too bad but lots of competition and better bang for your buck in this price range with many other makes, IMO


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

I really like my Gigandet and it keeps time well enough for me and I know its not a diver but the quality seems pretty good.


----------

